# Internationalization of CubeDude



## MyXoToD (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello guys,

about 1 year ago I launched a speedcubing browsergame because some people of the german community wanted to play something like this. I wonder if other people around the world would love to play the game. I would offer to translate it it make it available for everyone. Hope to get some opinions  The current german version can be found here http://cubedu.de

I hope this won't count as advertising. All I want is to know if you guys are interested for an international version of it.

The game:
You're a speedcuber with a best time of 5 minutes. YOu need to buy equipment, build cubes increase your skills and participate at competitions...

If you want to help with the translation drop me a message 

Highfive,
Max


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello! You're a speedcuber trying to work on something fun, so your project is certainly welcome here. I hope you don't mind I've moved it to the Software area.

In any case, if you want this to become as international as possible, I'd suggest make it easy for someone to start a translation without asking you.
(Things like this sometimes catch on slowly, and you can't always just wait for it to catch on. Luis J. Ianez promoted twisttheweb and CubeComps quite heavily to help them take off.)

This has worked well for translations of the WCA Regulations over the past year -- we're up to 14 languages!

Have you factored out the translation code into a common file that someone can download/edit/extend? How hard would that be?


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 19, 2014)

This sounds awesome! Good luck with this!


----------



## UB (Feb 20, 2014)

Do we have to bid our money or just play for fun because I saw some bidding on the home page


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 20, 2014)

UB said:


> Do we have to bid our money or just play for fun because I saw some bidding on the home page



the whole game is free. The bidding was using the virtual money.


----------

